# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  emmerdale

## pughmv

can you tell me if diane sugden is selling the woolpack.

----------


## Siobhan

Closing thread... this is not rumour, just a question that can be added to General threads already posted..

----------

